# Levelling Ramps



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

I am thinking of buying some levelling ramps to get my motorhome level on my drive.

I am thinking of buying a Fiat Panel Van that is roughly 3 tonnes in weight and 3.5 tonnes fully laden. I do not know how this weight is distributed.

I have seen a pair of ramps that are designed to take 2 tonnes - 1 tonne per axle. My assumption is that when a vehicle is on a ramp much of the weight is distributed to the front of the vehicle and that ramps rated at 2 tonnes would be OK. 

Do you think this assumption is correct? 

Thanks.


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

I misunderstood!!!!!
Will all 4 wheels be on the ramps?


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

No. Just the two. I wanted to ensure that there was a sufficient margin for safety.


----------



## Annsman (Nov 8, 2007)

Do you mean levelling ramps or axle stands? If the former why not just buy the four ton Fiamma ones and have done with it.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Is 14 tonne enough?

http://www.outdoorbits.com/fiamma-jumbo-level-system-blocks-p-123.html

tony


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

I cut my leveling ramps from some 6 X 8 timber diagonally with a chain saw.

C.


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

I need to raise the back of the van by 12 inches so the Fiamma ones (which I own for use on sites) are not what I need. I could use wood but, given the height, I would prefer something in steel.

So my question remains. If the rear wheels are raised does this transfer weight to the front? I should know this but, following neuro surgery, the only affect I have suffered is my ability to think mathematically.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

gelathae said:


> I need to raise the back of the van by 12 inches so the Fiamma ones (which I own for use on sites) are not what I need. I could use wood but, given the height, I would prefer something in steel.
> 
> So my question remains. If the rear wheels are raised does this transfer weight to the front? I should know this but, following neuro surgery, the only affect I have suffered is my ability to think mathematically.


Yes if the rear wheels are raised weight will transfer to the front wheels.


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2009)

But the effect is very marginal.

Tco


----------



## framptoncottrell (Jan 6, 2006)

No guarantees, but I calculate that raising one end of a van that is 5.7m long by 12 inches will increase the weight on the lower end by just over 5% and decrease the weight on the higher end by just over 5%, assuming that the ground is level.
My Fiat panel van has a weight distribution of about 1750kgs at the front and 1650kgs at the rear. If I raised the rear by 12 inches that would increase the weight at the front to 1841kgs.
Similarly if I raised the front by 12 inches that would decrease the weight at the front to 1659 kgs.

Dr (mathematical, not medical) Roy


----------



## TDG (May 26, 2009)

GEMMY said:


> Is 14 tonne enough?
> 
> http://www.outdoorbits.com/fiamma-jumbo-level-system-blocks-p-123.html
> 
> tony


From their sketch, it seems that Fiamma do not understand that the square on the hypotenuse is equal to the sum of the square of the the other two sides :roll:


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Yes but,only if the rear angle is 90 degrees. :lol:. In this case it's not

tony


----------



## exmusso (Jun 18, 2006)

Surely the reason for using ramps is to level the vehicle.

In which case, the weights surely will be hardly any more than if the vehicle was sitting level on the road.

Or I am I being too simplistic?  

Cheers,
Alan


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

Exmusso,

You are correct,

If the drive is on a slope, then the weight will be more on the lower end, if the ramps are put on the drive and the MH is then leveled, the Axle weights will revert to their normal standing weight.

Steve


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

You say you want to raise your vehicle up a foot at the back, have you got a foot of space under the vehicle before it goes up? We haven't on ours.

Joe


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

Halfords metal service ramps.

C.


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2009)

In my case, 17", but I would have to reverse up the ramps, rear only. I couldn't drive forwards up the ramps front or rear. So it is possible.

Tco


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

Yes. These particular ramps are 5ft long allowing a gentle incline designed for vehicles with only 5" of clearance.


----------

